# Preventing Fungicide CCD (A simple natural cure)



## cnmcdee (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a suggestion that may greatly help the beekeepers with their issue of CCD from fungicide poisoning.

- Mix cinnamon in the bee's feed stock.

- Cinnamon is highly anti-septic, and specifically useful in getting rid of Candida Yeast Infections. I would suspect it would keep the bees fungus free.

- I am not a beekeeper but I did a pile of research and looked into it and shied away because of the mite issue - which also ironically was fixed simply by mixing pine oil in the bees honey.

Possibly it would be practical to make a 'health serum' for the bees, with pine oil, cinnamon maybe even some vics vapor rub to keep the bees healthy. We do it for cattle all the time, it's time to look at how to help the bees.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you force feed it to the cattle? I've never tried force feeding a bee something she would not take...that would be interesting...


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

"which also ironically was fixed simply by mixing pine oil in the bees honey" 

If ONLY it were this easy.....


----------



## primeonly27 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cinnamon is tainted just like the honey from China. Know your sources as some cinnamon is not cinnamon just like honey is not always honey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

I am not a beekeeper but I did a pile of research and looked into it and shied away because of the mite issue - which also ironically was fixed simply by mixing pine oil in the bees honey.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

To the extent that fungicide is a suspected factor in colony death it is not generally from fungicide which is intentionally added to the hives by the beekeeper, but rather from bees foraging on or around commercial agriculture which has been treated with fungicide. Adding additional fungicide to the hive in the form of cinnamon would not prevent the bees from foraging on tainted plants, and might even have a nasty synergistic effect if it does anything at all.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees require fungus and bacteria to ferment the pollen into beebread. Without fungas and bacteria the bees will be unable to feed the larvae.


----------

